# Reicht die Hardware für aktuelle Spiele?



## AlphaSponge (6. Januar 2018)

*Reicht die Hardware für aktuelle Spiele?*

Nabend zusammen,

Kurz vorweg. Wenn das Thema im falschen Thread steht, bitte Bescheid geben oder verschieben 

So jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema 
Eigentlich geht es hier viel mehr um eine Verkauf- als um eine Kaufberatung 
Vor ziemlich langer Ziet habe ich mir mal einen PC zusammengekauft um darauf zu zocken. Für damalige Verhältnisse war er auch ziemlich gut. Die Jahre sind nun ins Land gegenagen und ich habe leider keine Zeit mehr, um mich lang vor den Rechner zu setzen und vor dem Spielstart noch auf Bugsuche zu gehen. Kurz... Ich bin auf Konsolen umgestiegen. Leider steht jetzt mein Rechner unterm Schreibtisch, nimmt Platz weg und verstaubt. Dafür ist er mir eigentlich zu schade und ich würde ihn gerne Verkaufen (oder ggf. an Freunde verschenken). Um Ihn zu verkaufen müsste ich allerdings wissen, ob man damit überhaupt noch passabel die aktuelle Software ans laufen bekommen. Deswegen hier meine Frage:
Was sagt ihr zu diesem Setup?

RAM: 8GB DDR3 1333
CPU: i5 2500 3,3GHz
GPU: Zotac GeForce GTC 560 2GB
Mainboard: Gigabyte PA65-UD3-B3 (H61 Chipsatz)
Netzteil: Silentmaxx PSU 550W 80Plus
SDD
Brenner
Miditower
Extra Kühler von Sythec Katana

Nicht mehr wirklich zu verkaufen oder für n Standardgamer immernoch passabel nutzbar. Wenn ihr meint, den kann man noch verwenden, was würdet Ihr als Preismarke setzen?

Vielen dank für alle hilfreichen Antworten 

Alpha


----------



## Batze (7. Januar 2018)

Für so einige Games reicht es gerade noch so. Wenn man die Graka aufrüstet sind damit auch aktuelle Titel durchaus flüssig spielbar.


----------



## AlphaSponge (7. Januar 2018)

Hey Batze,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Das mit der GraKa hab ich mir schon fast gedacht (obwohl sie Crysis damals auf max geschafft hat).
Was würde(s)t du/ihr denn für den Rechner noch nehmen? 500€? Oder ist das zu viel/wenig?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (7. Januar 2018)

AlphaSponge schrieb:


> Hey Batze,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Antwort.
> Das mit der GraKa hab ich mir schon fast gedacht (obwohl sie Crysis damals auf max geschafft hat).
> Was würde(s)t du/ihr denn für den Rechner noch nehmen? 500€? Oder ist das zu viel/wenig?



Kommt mir aus dem Bauch heraus zu teuer vor. Geh auf Ebay, dann auf erweiterte Suche und dann setz den Haken bei Verkaufte Artikel. So findest Du raus, was die Einzelkomponenten derzeit wert sind.  Dann muss man natürlich noch etwas abziehen, da Einzelkomponenten immer mehr Geld bringe als ein Komplettrechner.
Mit etwas Glück ging in letzter sogar ein vergleichbarer Komplett PC weg.


----------



## svd (7. Januar 2018)

Da liegst du eher bei 150€ auf die Hand, würde ich schätzen.


----------



## AlphaSponge (7. Januar 2018)

Ah okay, das mit ebay ist ne gute Idee. Danke 

Naja für 100€ tu ich mir den Stress nicht an. Da kauf ich mir liebern n kleineres Gehäuse und stell ihn mir ins Büro


----------



## svd (7. Januar 2018)

Ja, ist ein blöder Aufwand, mit em Verpacken usw. Im Bekanntenkreis zu verkaufen ist sicher empfehlenswerter. 

Aber mit einer GTX1050Ti (150€), einer gebrauchten GTX960 (4GB, 100€), oder GTX780 (3GB, ~120€) wäre der Rechner noch immer eine ordentliche Alternative zur PS4,
für die paar Spiele, die sich einfach besser (oder nur) mit Maus und Tastatur bedienen lassen, bzw. PC-exklusiv sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Januar 2018)

svd schrieb:


> Aber mit einer GTX1050Ti (150€) oder einer gebrauchten GTX960 (4GB, 100€), wäre der Rechner noch immer eine ordentliche Alternative zur PS4,
> für die paar Spiele, die sich einfach besser (oder nur) mit Maus und Tastatur bedienen lassen, bzw. PC-exklusiv sind.



Ich habe den Kauf meiner PS4 erst mal noch ein wenig zurückgeschoben, wollte eigentlich jetzt langsam loslegen. Allerdings habe ich seit einiger Zeit ein gutes PC Gamepad und viele PS4 Games kommen auch auf PC, sodass ich da durchaus eine Weile mit beschäftigt bin, gerade erst Omega Quintet und zwei weitere Idea Factory Games dazu im Sale gekauft aber es gibt z.B. ja auch Nioh usw.. Die spielen sich am PC inzwischen tatsächlich genauso wie auf Konsole. Jedenfalls ist das Gefühl das selbe und damit bleiben der Konsole am Ende jetzt tatsächlich als einziges Argument die wirklichen Exklusivtitel. (Während der PS3 Zeit habe ich mir einige Titel noch mal extra für Konsole gekauft, weil das Spielgefühl auf dem PC nicht so gut war, etwa die Tomb Raider HD Trilogie. 


Ansonsten zum Rechner oben. Würde auch sagen, eine GF 1050 oder vergleichbar rein und gut ist. Die grafischen Top Titel laufen dann vielleicht nur mit 30FPS bei hohen Details aber das ist immer noch völlig ausreichend, die meisten Games werden wunderbar laufen.


----------



## AlphaSponge (7. Januar 2018)

Mhhhhh,
Das größte Problem bei mir ist einfach Zeit. Ich gehe vollzeit Arbeiten und gehe dann ab 17:00 noch regelmäßig zur Uni. Da bleibt der PC dann einfach auf der Strecke. Und da das n riesen Gehäuße ist, steht er halt echt nur störend im Weg rum :/
Für die Uni hab ich mir dann n Yoga X1 geholt und für die Standardsachen (Surfen filme gucken usw.) reicht das halt vollkommen aus. Also mache ich den Rechner gar nicht mehr an :/
Wenn das nicht wäre würde ich den ja echt viel verwenden. Aber zwei so Rechenmonster sind halt leider einer zu viel. Einziger Vorteil ist, dass mein Rechner n extra Grafikchip hat.


----------



## svd (7. Januar 2018)

Dann wäre kleines Gehäuse und dafür nur eine GTX960 eh okay. 
Oder im Feundeskreis jemanden suchen, der neben der Konsole auch mal ein bisschen in Steam reinschnuppern möchte, oder so.

edit: Hmm, da das Mainboard ja ATX-Größe und nicht etwa µATX-Größe hat, wird das Gehäuse nicht soo viel kleiner werden. Das lohnt dann kaum, denke ich.
Schade, um Weihnachten hat es das SteamLink für 6€ gegeben. Den großen Rechner irgendwo stehen zu haben und das Spiel auf den Laptop Streamen zu lassen...
das wäre vlt interessant gewesen.  Nee, eigentlich ist das auch bescheuert. Lieber verkaufen. vlt über Kleinanzeigen oder eben Bekannte.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2018)

*Reicht die Hardware für aktuelle Spiele?*

Unter einer GTX 1050ti würde ich keine neue Grafikkarte für Gaming kaufen. Eher sogar eine GTX 1060 mit 6 GB ins Auge fassen, wenn diese ins Budget paßt. Die kleinere GTX 1060 ist hingegen sinnfrei (zu wenig V-RAM) dazu nicht viel billiger.

Wenn man mehr als nur 1 Jahr wegen der Grafikkarte Ruhe haben will, führt da kein Weg dran vorbei. Es sei denn man ist bezüglich Grafikdetails und fps extrem kompromißbereit.

Deine aktuelle CPU ist aber nicht mehr die fixeste. Da würde ich mittelfristig wohl auch umrüsten. 

Wegen der sicher im Raum stehenden Budgetfrage statt Intel aber eher AMD (Ryzen). Und auf 16 GB RAM gehen. 8 GB RAM sind aktuell schon eher etwas „eng“. Auch wenn die aktuellen RAM-Preise abartig sind.

Zumindestens wenn Du langfristig ernsthaft PC-Gaming ins Auge fassen willst und da nicht nur irgendwelche Browser-/Budget-/Indie-Titel mit niedrigen bis maximal moderaten Anforderungen eine Rolle spielen sollen wirst Du kaum um so eine Um-/Aufrüstung herumkommen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2018)

Eine 1050 Ti wäre nicht verkehrt, die reicht für Full-HD, wenn man bei den Details Abstriche macht. Und ich bin sicher, dass die noch ein paar Jahre reicht, weil die Spiele noch eine Weile zumindest auf "niedrig" eine Grafik haben werden wie auf normalen Spielekonsolen, und DAS packt die 1050 Ti definitiv.

ne 1060 3GB wäre ein Fehlkauf, eine 1060 6GB deutlich stärker als die 1050 Ti, aber auch fast doppelt so teuer...


----------

